# Iverson is one of the best



## STING (May 29, 2002)

no matter what happens between Brown and iverson, one thing will remain the same, Iverson is one of the best players in the NBA, and certanly the best for his size.

But like any team, one star doesn't make a team win, other players have to step up. The Toronto Raptors made it hell for the Pistons to get past them, even without Vince Carter, and they did it because other players stepped up and filled his shoes. The Sixers dont have a single other player on the team that can score twenty points on any given game, but when you look at some of the best teams right now, they all have at least two. Boston has Walker and Pierce, the Lakers have Kobe and Shaq, the Mavs have Nowitzki, Nash, and Finley, the Kings have Divac and Webber, the list goes on and on. There are so many teams that are just one more player away from being a major team to be reckoned with, and in my opinion, the sixers are definitly the closest.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Agree, he is better than Pierce by a mile.


----------



## Ray3Iverson3 (Jun 12, 2002)

allen iverson is my fav player of all time he has been since i was in the 4th grade and when he entered the nba in 95 i believe. (( aaah i loved when he didnt have tatoos and he has the buzz cut he looked a lot better then i mean i dont care what he looks like but he looks like a scrub escaped from prison right now.)) I would pick iverson to be the best player in the nba!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> no matter what happens between Brown and iverson, one thing will remain the same, Iverson is one of the best players in the NBA, and certanly the best for his size.
> 
> But like any team, one star doesn't make a team win, other players have to step up. The Toronto Raptors made it hell for the Pistons to get past them, even without Vince Carter, and they did it because other players stepped up and filled his shoes. The Sixers dont have a single other player on the team that can score twenty points on any given game, but when you look at some of the best teams right now, they all have at least two. Boston has Walker and Pierce, the Lakers have Kobe and Shaq, the Mavs have Nowitzki, Nash, and Finley, the Kings have Divac and Webber, the list goes on and on. There are so many teams that are just one more player away from being a major team to be reckoned with, and in my opinion, the sixers are definitly the closest.


I'm a sixers fan but I am also realistic of the teams you have mentioned we are the farthest away. We dont have a complimentary player for allen because he in all honesty doesnt how many palyers have been here and are now gone because HE couldnt play with them. Please he is in the top 10 but not top 5.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

*A.I.3*

I agree with the last post but, I think we need someone to set up Iverson with better shots. He tries to make his own shots too much. If he had someone to set him up with better shots I think he would get more points and have a better FG%. What do you guys think? All do respect to Snow.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: A.I.3*



> Originally posted by *CrazyIverson *
> I agree with the last post but, I think we need someone to set up Iverson with better shots. He tries to make his own shots too much. If he had someone to set him up with better shots I think he would get more points and have a better FG%. What do you guys think? All do respect to Snow.


I see where you are going with that, but SNOW is programmed to set Iverson up. I do feel if we had a point guard that opponents respected their scoring ability and still was able to set AI up we would be a whole hell of a lot better


----------

